
The Invisible Things Lab's blog: Another TXT Attack - stakent
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2009/12/another-txt-attack.html
======
cschneid
Can someone translate this to something I can understand?

~~~
SlyShy
I only skimmed the full report, but it looks like a way of root-kitting a new
Intel processor. As noted, Intel has already patched this problem.

~~~
tptacek
Nope, it's a way of installing a persistent rootkit with full access to the
hardware (ie, a rootkit like any modern rootkit on non-TXT Intel hardware)
even on systems that use TXT and VT-* to prevent that from happening.

It's circumvention of a new Intel security feature, but it's not a new
compromise in the integrity of the CPU or chipset itself. Even if they hadn't
corrected the problem, you'd still be better off with TXT than without it.

